# First night over!



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Well here I am sitting in my garden at 6.30am for the first time ever, my former life of lie-ins a distance memory for the next 15 years! Actually it's rather nice. I thought it only fair to wake hubby to join me! 

Seriously though, last night I put Keltie in her cage without fuss and locked door. Then I pottered around silently for a few mins, then switched off light and just stood for another few mins. She started whining but I had my back to her. (Did I do the bedtime routine right?) I then left her and threatened children, who were watching that awful boxing match, in the adjoining room, not to go to her. 

Anyway, I didn't hear a peep but thats not to say she wasn't whining I was just shattered. At 6.00am this morning, which will be my usual time to get up now, I went downstairs with our cat, who had forgotten we have a new 'friend'. As we went into kitchen cat spotted Keltie in cage, arched back, fluffed tail up to enormous proportions and exited via the window in record time, without any brekkie. Anyway, Keltie appeared not to have noticed effect she has on her new sister and just sat looking at me in the cage. Maybe she was hoping I wouldn't notice the poo and wee alongside her - however it was on the puppy pad so I think we can say that was a good night. 

Put her out in garden and she didn't wee, but after eating her breakfast at speed, she delivered not one but two poos at the right spot in the garden - what a good girl. 

As I write she's at my feet eating a big clump of moss - proving what I always knew that we need to sweep our patio more often - next job when I get time! 

Right I'm off back to bed..................................not! But I might wake my children up who usually are up with the lark but for some reason are still in the land of nod - ummm, maybe it was thought of doing poo patrol this morning that aided their slumber?

Sorry for long post and I expect everyone else is still have a lie-in?????


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

No i was doing the same as you this morning. Your bedtime routine seems right and if she had cried during the night you would have known about it a puppy's cry is ear piercing . And it doesn't mater how much you sweep the patio she will find something she shouldn't to chew .
My grandaughter told me yesterday she had been to see her friends Cavapoo puppy and her freinds mother had said 
" Cavapoo it should have been called a Lotsofpoo "


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter still likes the light on (dimmed) and the TV on (quietly) when he goes in his crate at night. We have only ever had one night of crying - I think he's scared of the dark and doesn't like silence! We leave the radio on for him during the day when we go out too and he never minds being left.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

no lie in for me, im up at 6 every morning if i leave it much after then i wake up to a mess so its best to get up and with such a beautiful morning i dont mind sitting in the garden with a coffee, glad 1st night went so well x x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm, and there I was, thinking how nice it is to not have to get up early to see the kids off in the morning (schools out for summer here), I'll have to make the most of it until the end of the month!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds like it all went well then. The early mornings get easier and after a while you'll find they sleep in a little longer. Love the name Keltie by the way.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Hmmm, and there I was, thinking how nice it is to not have to get up early to see the kids off in the morning (schools out for summer here), I'll have to make the most of it until the end of the month!


Gosh that's early for the hols. When do they go back?l Mine don't finish until 22 July!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes the 6 am coffees in the garden on a lovely warm summer morning are fine but what are we going to do in the winter when it's dark, wet and windy??!!


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow Cris, you are so lucky - im dead jealous :argh:! Pippa has had crying at night very loudly since thurs pm and im sure its getting worse??!  Last night she didnt seem to stop crying at all and by 3.30 i decided to go downstairs to sleep near her - i was very very disparate & tired. Problem is i think ive begun to 'make a bit of a rod for my own back'..... we had a dog trainer round on Sat and she said to be around Pippa alot to catch her swatting in order to praise her & teach her a weeing word/command. So because i do as im told thats what ive been doing, however Pippa constantly follows me know if i leave the room???? Whats a girl to do - damed if you do and damed if you dont - but on the positive side, i think Pippa has bonded with me although the way i feel at the mo its only one way (JOKING - she's lovely even if im unable to go to the loo in peace!!!)


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Yes the 6 am coffees in the garden on a lovely warm summer morning are fine but what are we going to do in the winter when it's dark, wet and windy??!!


Here here !!! 6am (or 5am and/or even 4am) is great to be sitting out in weather like this (I know I was very tired some weeks back in the middle our litters being born - and that I'm a grown 43 year old rugby playing lump - but I actually sat outside one morning and shed a tear it was so beautiful !!). One reason why we mated the girls - as don't think I'd feel the same at 6am in December !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........and hopefully for you new mums - your little charges would have worked out the toilet thing by then too !!!

Stephen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Gosh that's early for the hols. When do they go back?l Mine don't finish until 22 July!


We always finish earlier in Scotland, go back mid - august


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Agreed Stephen that's why so many of us have bought our pups in the summer!!!


----------

